# Fertility Friends Newsletter



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

*Dear Members*,

  
Fertility Friends 
are looking into creating an
online newsletter 
and are asking for your input as to what you would like to see included in the content!

We already have some great ideas on board - 
but welcome any suggestions you may have!
 
Please list your suggestions on this thread or contact me via pm.

_We are aware that some of the content will mix those still TTC
with those who have been successful 
so please be mindful when posting  _

We look forward to seeing your ideas!
  ​


----------

